# how was this done?



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

You can anchor these kinds of things with a piece of slate and use a nylon or stainless screw from underneath to support it. You just bury these things in the substrate.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

brucef said:


> you can anchor these kinds of things with a piece of slate and use a nylon or stainless screw from underneath to support it. You just bury these things in the substrate.


+ 1


----------



## biscuit2014 (Jul 17, 2013)

thanks, i thought it looked different and interesting! changes the way i look at driftwood while shopping!


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

I use a piece of ceramic tile and screw the driftwood to it. Same concept, but the tile is thinner which is easier to hide and easier to drill for the screw. A diamond tipped drill bit makes easy work of the hole, and make sure you use a stainless screw.


----------



## wildroseofky (Mar 5, 2013)

I used aquarium safe silicone to glue small river stones around the base of mine. Then I pushed it down in the sand to cover the rocks.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

You can also build a structure out of egg-crate and zip-tie wood to it. I drilled holes through the wood, cut out parts of the egg-crate to stick the wood into, elevated it with PVC, and then connected it all with zip-ties.


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Your eggcrate thing has been an inspiration to me. Just fyi.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

chocological said:


> Your eggcrate thing has been an inspiration to me. Just fyi.


+2 exactly what I was looking for. Hopefully the slope stays put?
TY for sharing.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> +2 exactly what I was looking for. Hopefully the slope stays put?
> TY for sharing.


That would be my only concern :-/

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

chocological said:


> Your eggcrate thing has been an inspiration to me. Just fyi.





OVT said:


> +2 exactly what I was looking for. Hopefully the slope stays put?
> TY for sharing.


Thanks! Time will tell on the slope. It's not super aggressive, so I'm hoping it holds. All I know is that when I tried it without the egg crate it was flat within a few months. 

I was pretty excited when I came up with the wood attachment idea, and I figured it'd help other people and give them their own ideas. I've learned so much on this forum, it's ridiculous.


----------



## danbayne (May 21, 2013)

AnotherHobby said:


> You can also build a structure out of egg-crate and zip-tie wood to it. I drilled holes through the wood, cut out parts of the egg-crate to stick the wood into, elevated it with PVC, and then connected it all with zip-ties.


WOW. :icon_eek: That looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing "tricks of the trade"....


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

You can also try reviving their thread by asking them. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=170424


----------

